# Hi everyone!



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi Guys (and Girls  )
I've had my dark blue 225 / 02 for over a year now, and loving every minute.
Just had the belt, pump and thermostat changed at 56k (£440 all in!) I thought I was on borrowed time, so got it done. 
No mods as yet - bit of a purist - but you never know..... :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  had your TT for over a year you will know all about the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Now you have found the forum, you will spend cash on mods :lol: Welcome :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome  had your TT for over a year you will know all about the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


Just joined! :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Nilesong said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome  had your TT for over a year you will know all about the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk
> ...


Top man


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and the ttoc 8)


----------

